# Kempo Video Clips



## MJS (Jul 5, 2006)

Came across these clips. Looks like some pretty interesting material being covered.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8YPtpj5izs&search=kenpo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pewx19hVroI&search=kenpo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fe5qYZPD1OA&search=kenpo


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jul 5, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Came across these clips. Looks like some pretty interesting material being covered.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8YPtpj5izs&search=kenpo
> 
> ...


 
Good Stuff.  Very similar to my instructor's stuff.


----------



## Matt (Jul 5, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> Came across these clips. Looks like some pretty interesting material being covered.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8YPtpj5izs&search=kenpo
> 
> ...



That's my friend Professor Kimo Ferreira. He'll be coming to the Boston area July 22nd. There's an announcement in the events forum with the details. Also scheduled to appear - Chosei Motobu Sensei, Bill Chun Jr., and Kagenori Ueno Sensei. 

It will be a good time. 

Matt


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 5, 2006)

Matt said:
			
		

> That's my friend Professor Kimo Ferreira. He'll be coming to the Boston area July 22nd. There's an announcement in the events forum with the details. Also scheduled to appear - Chosei Motobu Sensei, Bill Chun Jr., and Kagenori Ueno Sensei.
> 
> It will be a good time.
> 
> Matt


 
Matt, is that the East Meets West Gathering?


----------



## CTKempo Todd (Jul 5, 2006)

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Matt, is that the East Meets West Gathering?


 

Yessir!! Thats the one.

Hoepfully you fellow CT martial artists can make it up there...If you do, make sure you introduce youself. (My school logo has 'CT Kempo' on it.)


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 5, 2006)

CTKempo Todd said:
			
		

> Yessir!! Thats the one.
> 
> Hoepfully you fellow CT martial artists can make it up there...If you do, make sure you introduce youself. (My school logo has 'CT Kempo' on it.)


 
Thanks


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 5, 2006)

I had to book mark those...good stuff!


----------



## kempo108 (Jul 8, 2006)

Professor Kimo tested me for my 5th and 6th dan black belts (not at the same time of course). great martial artist.


----------



## marlon (Jul 8, 2006)

kempo108 said:
			
		

> Professor Kimo tested me for my 5th and 6th dan black belts (not at the same time of course). great martial artist.


 
Did he or did your teacher test you with Prof.Kimo joining in?  Careful, please about inaccuracies..then can haunt you just as badly as poorly thoutght out decisions

marlon


----------



## still learning (Jul 8, 2006)

Hello, Thanks for sharing the video clips.  You gotta love the "Kempo" strikes...muliple hits/strikes.  No wasted motions.  ....Aloha


----------



## kempo108 (Jul 9, 2006)

Prof. Kimo tested along with my instructor. we were only talking about Prof. Kimo, so i only mentioned him. would you like me to mention all of the witnesses that were there also? and this poorly thought out descion you speak of is a different topic, which you may think is a bad descion, i think it was a great one with no regrets.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 9, 2006)

Thanks for the clips!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## marlon (Jul 9, 2006)

kempo108 said:
			
		

> Prof. Kimo tested along with my instructor. we were only talking about Prof. Kimo, so i only mentioned him. would you like me to mention all of the witnesses that were there also? and this poorly thought out descion you speak of is a different topic, which you may think is a bad descion, i think it was a great one with no regrets.


 
Tommy i have no fight with you.  i liked you very much and even invited you at one point to do a seminar in Montreal.  Your post read to my thinking as if your instructor was Kimo, when in fact your connection to Prof. Kimo (as is mine) is through a particular individual.  therefore i felt your post had inaccuracies.  Concerning your business venture, i would have done things differently and do not understand your choices but bear no ill wishes for you or your business.  Best of luck.

Marlon


----------



## kempo108 (Jul 9, 2006)

Marlon, i have no fight with you either. just the way your post came across, i thought you did. yes, my connection with Prof. Kimo was through my instructor. as far as my business venture goes, i can understand why you would not agree with my choices, but i am sure you only heard one side of the story. but i feel i do not have to defend myself as i feel i did what was best for me. i would not let any of this get between our relationship. on an other note, how has your training been going? did you finish the 5 dragon form?


----------



## marlon (Jul 10, 2006)

kempo108 said:
			
		

> Marlon, i have no fight with you either. just the way your post came across, i thought you did. yes, my connection with Prof. Kimo was through my instructor. as far as my business venture goes, i can understand why you would not agree with my choices, but i am sure you only heard one side of the story. but i feel i do not have to defend myself as i feel i did what was best for me. i would not let any of this get between our relationship. on an other note, how has your training been going? did you finish the 5 dragon form?


 
My training is going very well..as you would expect with my instructor.  The five dragon form is terrrific.  I tested for fourth in May and now have half of the double dagger form in memory and practice it often...thank you for your help with that...i have 41-45 and the kempos and just nailed down the floating hand set.  Jennifer will be testing for nidan this month and i hope to get some privates in at the east meets west seminar.  All in all i love kempo and am learning a lot of things and am being coached very well in how to improve and elevate my skills and abilities.
How is your training going?

marlon


----------



## bill007 (Jul 10, 2006)

marlon said:
			
		

> My training is going very well..as you would expect with my instructor. The five dragon form is terrrific. I tested for fourth in May and now have half of the double dagger form in memory and practice it often...thank you for your help with that...i have 41-45 and the kempos and just nailed down the floating hand set. Jennifer will be testing for nidan this month and i hope to get some privates in at the east meets west seminar. All in all i love kempo and am learning a lot of things and am being coached very well in how to improve and elevate my skills and abilities.
> How is your training going?
> 
> marlon


 
Hi Marlon how are everybody in DDO?

Dominic


----------



## marlon (Jul 10, 2006)

things are great Dominic...hjow is Masscouche?  Are you still practicing or taking privates from Sensei Masson?

Marlon


----------



## bill007 (Jul 11, 2006)

marlon said:
			
		

> things are great Dominic...hjow is Masscouche? Are you still practicing or taking privates from Sensei Masson?
> 
> Marlon


 
Yes I have give a try to EPAK but i'm back with sensei Masson i'm taking private every week now PM me your schedule i will try to come by soon to see you.


----------



## marlon (Jul 11, 2006)

Dominic see our web site at shaolinkempo.ca

respectfully,
marlon


----------



## marlon (Jul 11, 2006)

bill007 said:
			
		

> Yes I have give a try to EPAK but i'm back with sensei Masson i'm taking private every week now PM me your schedule i will try to come by soon to see you.


 
It would be good to see you again.  Say hello to Danny for me.  the schedule is on the web site...plus we have moved.
Be well train hard

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------

